# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل نحن فعلا جيل فاشل؟؟

## هدوء عاصف

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






اخوتي الأكارم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كثيرا ما نسمع نحن الشباب من كبار السن من آبائنا و كبار العائلة اننا "جيل فاشل"!!

ربما لكثير من الأمور والمواقف والأخطاء التي يقع في شركها الكثير من الشباب ..

فهل الجيل الفاشل حقيقة أم مجرد كلام خاطئ؟

نعم .. كل يوم نسمع الكبار يتكلمون هكذا نحن الجيل الفاشل في كل شيء بحيث يقولون أن
الزمان تغير ولم يعد مثل الأول و يقولون أن جيلنا ليس صالحا لتحمل المسؤولية
نسمعهم يتحسرون على أيامهم الماضية ويصفوننا ويصفون زماننا بأمور غريبة في كل شيء..

فهل نظريتهم صحيحة أم أنها ليست صحيحة؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل هم دوما محقون فيما يقولون و يفعلون ؟؟

وهل يخلو عصرنا من كل شيء جميل لهذه الدرجة التي يرونها ؟؟

وهل جيلنا لم يفعل أي شيء يستفيد منه الكبار؟!!!


تساؤلات نطرحها وباختصار شديد ولينظر كل واحد منكم الى نفسه ويجيب ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

سؤال / قصدك عن أي جيل جيل التسعينات أو الثمنينات أو السبعينات ؟؟؟ :Icon9:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فهل نظريتهم صحيحة أم أنها ليست صحيحة؟؟؟؟؟؟


اعتقد صحيحه لانه فعلا الجيل الي طالع  ما عنده قدره انه بعتمد على نفسه فكيف
بده يتحمل مسؤوليتو او مسؤوليه اي حدا 
 :SnipeR (35): 

وهل هم دوما محقون فيما يقولون و يفعلون ؟؟


لا مش دايما لانه العصر الي عاشو  فيه مش مثل متطلبات عصرنا
 :Icon9:  :Icon9: 


وهل يخلو عصرنا من كل شيء جميل لهذه الدرجة التي يرونها ؟؟

لا فعصرنا فيه اشياء جميله لكنها قليله 
فهم يرون ان كل شي تغير لانه الناس تغيرو والنفوس كذلك تغيرت



وهل جيلنا لم يفعل أي شيء يستفيد منه الكبار؟!!!

نعم فجيلنا يحمل في طياته معاني كثيره للفشل

----------


## MHA

أنا برأي المتواضع جدا أقول أننا جيل فاشل بنظرهم لأننا لم نعمل كما عملوا ولم نتعب كما تعبوا  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> سؤال / قصدك عن أي جيل جيل التسعينات أو الثمنينات أو السبعينات ؟؟؟


 
*من السبعينات الى الجيل الحالي هاد كله اسمه الجيل الشبابي وهو المقصود بالكلام ..*

**

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *من السبعينات الى الجيل الحالي هاد كله اسمه الجيل الشبابي وهو المقصود بالكلام ..*
> 
> **


معناتو أنا مش منيهم  :SnipeR (35): 

والي بحكي عن نفسه فاشل لا يحكي الفشل شو مقياسوا عندكم ؟؟؟ 

فشلتوا بشغلة والباقي ؟؟؟ مو صرتوا كبار وواعين هاد بتسموه فشل ؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*هم جيلهم كان غير كانو بيتعبو اكتر بخدمات اقل
نحنا خدمات اكتر بتعب اقل*  :SnipeR (88): 

*احنا عصرنا اريح بكتير من عصرهم
وكل موجود من غير ما نتعب كتير*

بس هم كانو كتير بيتعبو لحتى يحصلو الاشي الي بدهم ياه

*فمشان هيك هم هلأ بحسو انه كل هالاشياء ما بنستاهلها لانه ما تعبنا فيها وكل شي موفر واحنا قاعدين وما بنعمل شي*  :SnipeR (24): 
*مشان هيك بطلقو علينا اسم الفش*ل  :SnipeR (24):  

*بس شو نعمل هدا عصرنا
وهداك عصرهم*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فهل نظريتهم صحيحة أم أنها ليست صحيحة؟؟؟؟؟؟

صحيحة ميه بالميه باء عالتجارب يلي مرو فيها هم 

وهل هم دوما محقون فيما يقولون و يفعلون ؟؟

مش كل وقت حسب يلي المواضيع يلي بشوفو انو إحنا مبلغين فيها وهم كانو الوضع كان عيب 

وهل يخلو عصرنا من كل شيء جميل لهذه الدرجة التي يرونها ؟؟


يعني عصرنا لو مش حلو بجوز إحنا يلي صنعنا لأنفسنا 
وهل جيلنا لم يفعل أي شيء يستفيد منه الكبار؟!!!

من ناحية له ومن ناحية أخرى لأ بالمرة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> فهل نظريتهم صحيحة أم أنها ليست صحيحة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اعتقد صحيحه لانه فعلا الجيل الي طالع  ما عنده قدره انه بعتمد على نفسه فكيف
> بده يتحمل مسؤوليتو او مسؤوليه اي حدا 
> 
> 
> وهل هم دوما محقون فيما يقولون و يفعلون ؟؟
> 
> ...



اشكر تواجدك صديقة بنت الشديفات ..

عندي س سؤال: هل عشت تجربة من وحي واقعك تدلل على علامات للفشل على الأقل من وجهة نظر الأهل لا من وجهة نظرك؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> أنا برأي المتواضع جدا أقول أننا جيل فاشل بنظرهم لأننا لم نعمل كما عملوا ولم نتعب كما تعبوا



اهلا وسهلا بك هنا وانا احترم رأيك وأقدّر تواجدك ..

نعم ربما لم نعمل كما عملوا لكن لكل منا زمنه وطبيعة عمله ، فلا تقارن وظائف ولا اعمال الماضي بوظائف واعمال اليوم ، نحن الآن في عصر تطور تكنولوجي سريع يسعى لراحة الإنسان في شتى المجالات ، مثلا حيت تصل الى دائرتك لتبدأ دوامك اليومي فإني لا تذهب اليها على متن (الحمار) او (الحنتور) بل تذهب في سيارتك (المُكيّفة) او وسائل المواصلات المتنوعة ، حتى ان اردت ان تصعد في دائرتك الى القسم الذي تعمل به فإنك تصعد في المصعد الكهربائي بدلا من صعودك الأدراج ، فل تظنون ولكي نرضي الأهل ونشبع رغبتهم في ان نسلك الوسائل الصبعة ونترك كل وسائل الراحة لندلل على اننا نتعب مثلهم!!

لا أدري كيف يحسبونها!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مثلا بالنسبه لامي 
عدم مقدرتي على طبخ مثلا كبسه فشل
وانا بالنسبه الي شي عادي
 :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

هيا تحكي البنات الي من قدك على جيلنا كان عندهم ولاد

وهاي اكبر مشكله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مثلا بالنسبه لامي 
> عدم مقدرتي على طبخ مثلا كبسه فشل
> وانا بالنسبه الي شي عادي
> 
> 
> هيا تحكي البنات الي من قدك على جيلنا كان عندهم ولاد
> 
> وهاي اكبر مشكله




مزبوط يا صديقة اللي مثلك عندهم ولاد بس هاد الحكي قبل 20 -30 سنة!!

بأيامنا هاي البنت ضروري تتعلم ومن الأفضل لو تكمّل دراستها قبل الزواج لحتى تكون واعية اكتر ، غير هيك الحياة اصبحت صعبة لدرجة قاسية ، فمثلا نيجي نقول المرأة بكون عندها 3 ولاد وهي عمرها 20 سنة!! طيب اليوم ما بصير عندها 3 اولاد إلا عمرها 30 سنة ويا الله قادرة هي وزوجها تقوم فيهم!!

كمان في شغلة ، معظم آبائنا عاشوا بفترات من عدم الأمنو الإستقرار .. بحكم مرحلة الإستعمار والحروب ، ومن المعروف قديش هاي الحروب بتصنع من المُحنّكين واصحاب الخبرات ، تجارب الكبار مش متل تجاربنا بفعل التغيرات الكبيرة اللي عايشوها بحياتهم .. لذلك طبخة (كبسة) موضوع اصغر بكتير من فكرة تضارب افكار الجيلين ، لإنو الكبار ما بعتبروا انو احنا ما بنعرف نقلي بيض لا ، هم برأيهم احنا غير قادرين على تحمل مسؤولياتنا.. وهاد الشيء برأيي خاطيء ..

اشكر وجودك هنا صديقة  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> معناتو أنا مش منيهم 
> 
> والي بحكي عن نفسه فاشل لا يحكي الفشل شو مقياسوا عندكم ؟؟؟ 
> 
> فشلتوا بشغلة والباقي ؟؟؟ مو صرتوا كبار وواعين هاد بتسموه فشل ؟؟



المشكلة انهم كبار وواعين لذلك في قناعتهم انهم بحكوا الصحيح .. تماما كما انت بتعاملي الطفل الي عمره سنتين ، فمهما تفوه من كلام رح تعتبريه كلام بلا معنى .. هاد اللي بصير!

القصد من طرح الموضوع لا لتغيير الآباء وانما لتغيير الأبناء ، احنا كشباب لازم نتعلم ونعرف كيف الأمور بتصير وبكرة رح يصير عنا ولاد ولازم ما نكرر أخطاء الكبار ... 

شكرا بياض الثلج على مرورك  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *هم جيلهم كان غير كانو بيتعبو اكتر بخدمات اقل
> نحنا خدمات اكتر بتعب اقل* 
> 
> *احنا عصرنا اريح بكتير من عصرهم
> وكل موجود من غير ما نتعب كتير*
> 
> بس هم كانو كتير بيتعبو لحتى يحصلو الاشي الي بدهم ياه
> 
> *فمشان هيك هم هلأ بحسو انه كل هالاشياء ما بنستاهلها لانه ما تعبنا فيها وكل شي موفر واحنا قاعدين وما بنعمل شي* 
> ...




نعم كلامك صحيح اختي الكريمة .. شكرا لتواجدك وحيّـــــــــــاكِ الله  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> فهل نظريتهم صحيحة أم أنها ليست صحيحة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> صحيحة ميه بالميه باء عالتجارب يلي مرو فيها هم 
> 
> وهل هم دوما محقون فيما يقولون و يفعلون ؟؟
> 
> مش كل وقت حسب يلي المواضيع يلي بشوفو انو إحنا مبلغين فيها وهم كانو الوضع كان عيب 
> 
> وهل يخلو عصرنا من كل شيء جميل لهذه الدرجة التي يرونها ؟؟
> ...



شكرا لتواجدك عبود .. أهلا بك  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نحن لسنا فاشلين ولكن لكل منا عصره وهذه سمات عصرنا
سلمت يداك

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالعكس تماماً...
جيلنا جيل الناجح ..يكفي انه رغم كل شي نسمع عن شباب حققوا اختراعات 
او حققوا نسبة نجاح في مجال معين ومهما كانت نسبة الشباب الناجح لدينا..هناك بذرةنجاح واستمرار في هذا الجيل... وستكبر حتى يكون المجتمع ناجح بكل مقاييس 
لكن نحن بحاجه الى من يرفع من معنويتنا في كل شي!!!

ولكن من وجهة نظري ليس من الصائب مقارنة جيل بجيل آخر ...لان زمن الظروف تتغير 
عوامل النجاح في الجيل السابق كانت بسيطة ..في نظرنا الان ...ولكن صعبة في نظرهم !!لان ظروف الزمن متغيرة عن الان ...وهكذا في كل جيل...

----------


## mylife079

هناك فشل في هذا الجيل كلام صحيح 

لكن عند الاناث اكثر من الذكور بسبب عدم قدرة الاناث على تحمل المسؤولية 

وخاصة في بيت الزوجية 


وشكرا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بالعكس تماماً...
> جيلنا جيل الناجح ..يكفي انه رغم كل شي نسمع عن شباب حققوا اختراعات 
> او حققوا نسبة نجاح في مجال معين ومهما كانت نسبة الشباب الناجح لدينا..هناك بذرةنجاح واستمرار في هذا الجيل... وستكبر حتى يكون المجتمع ناجح بكل مقاييس 
> لكن نحن بحاجه الى من يرفع من معنويتنا في كل شي!!!
> 
> ولكن من وجهة نظري ليس من الصائب مقارنة جيل بجيل آخر ...لان زمن الظروف تتغير 
> عوامل النجاح في الجيل السابق كانت بسيطة ..في نظرنا الان ...ولكن صعبة في نظرهم !!لان ظروف الزمن متغيرة عن الان ...وهكذا في كل جيل...




رائع جدا رأيك اختي الكريمة وهذا ما اصبو اليه .. يتغير الزمن وتتغير العقول ، قد تتغير الى الأفضل وقد تتغير الى الأسوأ كلُّ حسب ما ينشأ عليه .. فلا سبب ولا عامل يمكن له ان يحدد ان كان الجيل فاشل او لا إلا انجازاته التي نراها ان كانت انجازات تفيد الحضارة او تُلقي بها الى اسفل سافلين ، ونرى في حياتنا من هذا وذاك  :Smile: 

اشكر وجودك الرائع  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هناك فشل في هذا الجيل كلام صحيح 
> 
> لكن عند الاناث اكثر من الذكور بسبب عدم قدرة الاناث على تحمل المسؤولية 
> 
> وخاصة في بيت الزوجية 
> 
> 
> وشكرا




اهلا بك عزيزي محمد واحترم رأيك واقدره جدا ..

ربما انت نقلتنا الى ساحة نقاش اخرى حول ان كان الفشل يتحدد بالذكر او بالانثى!!

ربما نضعهُ في مساحة مستقلة كي نتعمق في هذه الفكرة ..


اشكر تواجدك الرائع  :Smile:

----------


## danabaddad

فهل نظريتهم صحيحة أم أنها ليست صحيحة؟؟؟؟؟؟
صحيحة 
وهل هم دوما محقون فيما يقولون و يفعلون ؟؟
نعم وجدا
وهل يخلو عصرنا من كل شيء جميل لهذه الدرجة التي يرونها ؟؟
نعم وكتييير
وهل جيلنا لم يفعل أي شيء يستفيد منه الكبار؟!!!
نعم :Icon17:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمود 



وبحب اضيف انه كل زمن اله ظروفه 


كبار السن بزمنهم ما تعرضو للفشل ؟؟  اكيد تعرضو  ...


بس بزمنا الحالي شايف انه ظروفنا كانت السبب في فشل اجيالنا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شكرا محمود 
> 
> 
> 
> وبحب اضيف انه كل زمن اله ظروفه 
> 
> 
> كبار السن بزمنهم ما تعرضو للفشل ؟؟  اكيد تعرضو  ...
> 
> ...



نعم تعرضوا وتعرّضوا واظن انهم في زمانهم لم يكُن عليهم رقيب!!

او بمعنى آخر لم يكُن فشلهم بناءا على ظروف حياتهم في ذلك الوقت يُقلي بنتائج سوداوية كما هو معنا الآن!! وطبعا استخدمت عبارة (سوداوية) بناءا على رأي الأهل بها .. ، اذا اختلاف الاجيال وازمانهم يحدد كثيرا من تعريف الفشل وكيفية احتسابه ..

لكن الآن .. انت ذكرت ان ظروفنا هي السبب في فشلنا .. حسنا هل ذلك يحدث دائما؟ هل نحن دائما نفشل بسبب ظروفنا؟ ربما تتعدد الأسباب ويكون هذا السبب سببا منها ..!

شكرا لتواجدك عزيزي ولمرورك الكريم  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

> نعم تعرضوا وتعرّضوا واظن انهم في زمانهم لم يكُن عليهم رقيب!!
> 
> او بمعنى آخر لم يكُن فشلهم بناءا على ظروف حياتهم في ذلك الوقت يُقلي بنتائج سوداوية كما هو معنا الآن!! وطبعا استخدمت عبارة (سوداوية) بناءا على رأي الأهل بها .. ، اذا اختلاف الاجيال وازمانهم يحدد كثيرا من تعريف الفشل وكيفية احتسابه ..
> 
> لكن الآن .. انت ذكرت ان ظروفنا هي السبب في فشلنا .. حسنا هل ذلك يحدث دائما؟ هل نحن دائما نفشل بسبب ظروفنا؟ ربما تتعدد الأسباب ويكون هذا السبب سببا منها ..!
> 
> شكرا لتواجدك عزيزي ولمرورك الكريم


لا مو دايما الظروف هي السبب
بس اكيد هي من الاسباب

والاشخاص بذاتهم هم اكبر هالاسباب  
يعني الشخص نفسه هو الي بقدر يقلل الفشل بحياته
بالارادة   :SnipeR (56):   :SnipeR (56):   :SnipeR (56): 
يقلل مو ينهيها تماما لانه اكيد لازم يكون فيه فشل لحتى نننجح 

 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

اخوي محمود ظروفنا سبب من الاسباب اكيد 

بس بعد الفشل اكيد رح نحس ونغامر ونضحي من أجل النجاح 

والفشل مش بكل شي 

الانسان بنجح بشغلات وبفشل بشغلات 

تقبل مروري اخوي محمود 

وشكراً

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اخوي محمود ظروفنا سبب من الاسباب اكيد 
> 
> بس بعد الفشل اكيد رح نحس ونغامر ونضحي من أجل النجاح 
> 
> والفشل مش بكل شي 
> 
> الانسان بنجح بشغلات وبفشل بشغلات 
> 
> تقبل مروري اخوي محمود 
> ...



اشكر مرورك الرائع عزيزي محمد وبتمنالك النجاح بحياتك على الدوام  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا لتواجدك عبود .. أهلا بك


انا عارف حاسس حالي بالموضوع هذا بصراع بين الاجيال  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا عارف حاسس حالي بالموضوع هذا بصراع بين الاجيال




عادي عبود لما تكبر الهوّة بين جيلين بصير صراع اجيال .. واي جيلين في بينهم صراع على طول ازمان ، واحنا بندافع عن انفسنا او على الأحرى بنعلم انفسنا مشان في المستقبل ما يكون بيننا وبين الجيل اللي بعدنا مسافة بعيدة ..

----------


## غير مسجل

والله كل جيل بيجيبيجي معه الحداثة والتطور
بس بكون اميع من اللي قبله

----------


## مسجل

عمر الجيل 33سنة أي واجد منا ليس له الحق بحكم على الأخر فمن هذا الذي يقول عنا بالجيل الفاشل و نحن لم يتعدى عمرنا الثلاثون أما بالنسبة الى راي الخاص ما زالت البركة و الشدة في الله هو لي يعطي و هو لي يدي .
أل________________________________________________  _________________________ف
ش_________________________________ك_______________  _______________________ر

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هل فعلا نحن جيل فاشــــــل ؟!!!



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـم
السلام عليـكم ..
كثيرا مانسمع هذه الايام الناس يقولون ان:
الزمان اتغير و ما عاد مثل الأول .....يا ليت أيام زمان ترجع ...
كانوا الناس اخوان ... وكل شي كان له طعم ...
الكلام هذا كثيرا نسمعه في مجالس الكبار ويشوفون أن هذا الجيل ما يصلح 
لتحمل المسؤولية 
وأن زماننا في كل أطرافه زمان لا يصلح للمعيشة وانه زمن الاتكال على
الغير .. 
نسمعهم يتحسرون على أيامهم الماضية 
ويصفوننا ويصفون زماننا بأمور غريبة 
فهل نظرتهم صحيحة أم أنها جائرة ؟؟
وهل هم دوما محقين فيما يذهبون إليه ؟؟
وهل يخلو عصرنا من كل شيء جميل لهذه الدرجة التي يرونها ؟؟
اريد ان اسمع ارائكم بعقلانيه دون تعصب لزماننا 
فهل فعلا نحن جيل فاشــــــل ؟!!!

----------


## حبيبة نايف

لأ طبعا إحنا مو جيل فاشل

بالعكس إحنا الجيل الي بنبني بالعالم حاليا

شوفي أيام زمان عشان الواحد فيهم يعيش عيشة كريمة بموت وهو بزرع وبحصد 

وبحرث ويادوب مستورة حالتهم

أما إحنا اليوم بصراحة مع إني مابنكر إنه كل القيم والأخلاق اللي كانت اندثرت 
كتير صفات حلوة كان لازم نحافظ عليها بس كل هاد مو معناه أنا مابننجز أمور 

كان العالم يحلم فيها 

هلأ  حبيبتي صح إحنا مدللين حالنا بدليل إنه كل بنت لما تجي تجوز لازم تسمع من أمها (والله لتسودي وجوهنا وترجعيلنا من أول أسبوع وغير إنا منجوز وإحنا مامنعرف نقلي بيضة عقولة ماما)

هاد بس مثال عشا ن أقنعك إنه الحضارة خربتنا شوي بس بالمقابل خدمتنا

وكمان بحب أنوه عشغلة إنه مو غلط إنا نعتمد عالحضارة لنستفيد منها لصالحنا يعني  عسبيل المثال 

أنا بحبذ إنه يكون فالبيت غسالة أوتو ماتيك وميكرويف وطنجرة ضغط كهربا ومكواة بخار وإنه ست البيت 
 مثلا تستعين بخدامة 

هاد كله ليش ؟

مو فشل منا ودلع بس لأنه لازم نختصر الأوقات اللي بتروح بهاي الأمور ممكن أستغلها بالدراسة أو حفظ القرآن أو نقعد مع ولادنا ونشاركهم كل أمورهم حتى منقدر  نشتغل من البيت وياما في نسوان بنوا مستقبلهم من البيت

إذن وين الفشل بالموضوع وليش إحنا ما نصلح لإشي 

وهلأ الكل ملاحظ إنه حتى المرأة اللي كانت زمان عيب تطلع من البيت صارت هلأ محامية وقاضية ومديرة شركة 

فما بالك بالرجال الله يبارك فيهم تخيلي كيف كان العالم وكيف صار عدورنا

وبالنهاية إحنا 
أبدا مو فاشلين بس أهلينا شايفينا هيك بسبب دلالنا وحضارتنا وتكنكتنا

واعذريني على تشتت أفكاري بس بكتب بسرعة لأني طافية 

وعندي شغل بالمطبخ وعندي امتحان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ حنا مش فاشلين بس متسرعين هذا الغلط

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معك حق حبيبة نايف نحنا جيل واعي بس ما بنصب افكارنا في المكان الصحيح وما في حد بيدلنا على مكانه بـ الاصح

لو كل واحد عندوو طموح وما لقى مين بتحداه فيه ما بيوصل

الك مني اجمل تحية  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## كوكو

لا جيلونا ليسا فاشل ابداً 
لا كن لكل جيل ممبزاته الخاصة 
شكرا لكل على الموضوع الرائع 
تقبلي مروري المتواضع

----------

